# Collaborative Arts Adventure



## Leeble Skeet (Apr 5, 2013)

Seeking fellow space cadets, indigos, & lightworkers who enjoy connecting through collaborative arts. Being a form focused, colorblind artist, i'm always looking for new ways to combine perspectives. The plan is to travel, camp, squat, and explore while relying on creative collabs to sustain the journey. Most of my experience has been in Illustrator, acrylic+canvas, & apparel design... but I would also love to do some sculpting, jewelry, & custom garments. Here are some of my works from the last few years. 
Illustrations 


Apparel Design


Feel free to message or reply in thread if you need more details. I typically plan as little as possible and embrace the chaos that results. Life is a beautiful struggle...


----------



## BurnReno (Apr 5, 2013)

~ Oh man this sounds so amazing!!! 
/your designs are fantastic as well. I hope you go through with this! When would you be going through with this???


----------



## Leeble Skeet (Apr 5, 2013)

I will probably procrastinate on this for another two weeks, then wander the east coast aimlessly until the universe points me in the right direction. I usually have a destination in mind, but right now I feel like a spinning compass. I've been in the southeast all winter so the only thing certain is that I must gtfo before the mosquitos and humidity hit. Thanks for the words of encouragement!


----------



## deleted user (Jul 3, 2013)

How has this been going? If your heading north how far this sounds cool


----------



## deleted user (Jul 3, 2013)

Also I can't see your work


----------

